# Conceal Carry in IL. HB 0245



## Ronbo 316 (Feb 1, 2009)

If you do not know your State Reps contact information here is how you can get it: 
http://www.capwiz.com/nra/dbq/officials

HAMMER THIS NOW...HELP GET IT PASSED

A state House panel is recommending that the General Assembly give Illinois residents the right to carry concealed weapons.

The proposals are expected to garner opposition from Chicago-area lawmakers, who have expressed concern about increased gun violence Supporters of a concealed weapon law say the U.S. Supreme Court¹s ruling last summer overturning a handgun ban in Washington D.C., and an endorsement of concealed carry by the Illinois Sheriffs¹ Association gives a boost to their efforts.

House Bill 245 -- sponsored by Rep. John Bradley (D-Marion), would allow the Illinois State Police to issue the permits. It was endorsed Wednesday on an 11-1 vote, with Rep. Julie Hamos (D-Evanston) the lone no vote.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Wait till Chicago's Mayor Daley gets hold of it ukey:, I wish you guys luck....:wink:


----------

